# Drop base air cleaner for holley 4150 electric choke



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I set up my 461 build with an Edelbrock Performer RPM intake, Holley 4150 800cfm with electric choke. I saw on one forum that the K & N 14" x 3" air cleaner would not fit with electric choke and of course my original 68 GTO Ram air pan would not fit.

Anyone have similar setup and recommend one that would fit? Moroso?

Thanks
-Norm


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd be inclined to use one from a Big block Corvette. A '69 427 should work, if I recall correctly. Also, an LT-1 350 car was equipped with a Holley and should use the same drop base.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I have a Holley 770 street avenger with electric choke on my 68 with a K&N 14x3 air cleaner, no clearance issues. I don't know how different it is from a 4150


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think I may have figured how to keep my ram air pan. I have a bulge in one side and I cut a hole in the other side to clear the carb. I picked up a fiberglass patch kit and I'll mold it to fit and plug the hole from the valve cover. My performer RPM will sit higher than stock but I think I can get away with cutting some of the air pan seal foam away. I'll post some more pics after I patch.



















-Norm


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's a pic after fiberglass patch. I'll just spray black and should be good to go.

Oh and it's suppose to sit 7/8" higher than stock so I'll just cut my ram air seal down a little and should be good. Also note I run without ram air doors so I have more room to play with.










-Norm


----------

